# My New Favorite Lighter



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Somehow my can of Vector butane has gone bad, or there isn't enough left to get me a good fill. At least that is what I _hope_ the situation is. When I was trying to light a cigar today I pulled out my Vector Stratos lighter, and it sputtered out after I had finished toasting the foot of my cigar.

I ran inside and upstairs to grab my Nibo Space 6 triple torch. I tested it and recalled it had run out of fuel. So I purged both lighters and filled them, waited 5 minutes for the butane to reach room temp again. Each lighter would flame up but go out immediately after ignition. I went down to the office to get a can of compressed air and blew the jets clean. (The jets should not be clogging using the triple refined butane). Same result upon ignition. * UGH!*

Frustrated with my lighters, I went and searched the kitchen for matches but then remembered I had a culinary torch in the cupboard above the refridgerator. I pushed a chair over, pulled it out and test light it. It fired up with a very long sharp blue jet flame. I went out and fired up the cigar with incredible ease; very pleased with the performance of this lighter.

I had gotten the torch in a creme brulee set with some Ramekins on clearance at TJ Maxx or Ross a while ago for somewhere like $15. Out of curiousity I did a quick froogle search and found a store that sells the torch for $25; and as low as $18.50 in quantities over 24 (group buy potential). It is a Roburn model MT-770 torch and its a dandy.

Just thought I would share the information for those of you who smoke at home often. I will still use my other pocket size lighters when away from home, but the power of this culinary torch is simply outstanding.

-Matt-


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Awesome, I thought I was the only noe who used cooking devices to light my cigars. I am a long distance backpacker, and one of my stoves is called the MSR pocket rocket. When I am at home, it is the best lighter for cigars that I have found yet.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Had a neighbor who liked using this torch to light his cigars. Intense, big, hot torch flame. Works like a charm.

Would be great to have a couple of 'em handy at the herfs.
If we get a group buy going, I'm in for one or two!! :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Your girlfriends new line ......

Is that your lighter in your pocket or are you just glad to see me.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 

I go through similar problems with the tourch lighters. :c


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

That is an awesome torch. I bet you could weld with it!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

That's determination. I probably woulda just grabbed a kitchen match......& struck it on the stubble on my neck.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what's funny is that my brand new vector gear has this weird problem.

when i take the butane can from the filling point, immediately there is a spray of butane from the bottom of the lighter, and then it just sits there and purges itself.

i thought, "wow, kinda cool, it self purges..."

then, last night, after owning it less than half a week, i filled it up with some Lava butane, and as i'm taking it away from the lighter, i get the standard spew of butane, but then it keeps on "purging" for the next 15+ seconds... until the lighter is completely dry...

so, brand new lighter, purges itself after filling to the point of being totally empty.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

IHT said:


> what's funny is that my brand new vector gear has this weird problem.
> 
> when i take the butane can from the filling point, immediately there is a spray of butane from the bottom of the lighter, and then it just sits there and purges itself.
> 
> ...


That my friend is a defective lighter. The spring in the refill valve isn't forcing it shut. Take it back to the dealer, you shouldn't have to pay the $7 S&H for warranty repair on that one. My lighter holds in whatever is coming out of this can of Vector butane just fine. I would believe it was the lighter if both weren't doing the same damned thing..

I will probably end up buying a new lighter as well, even though its probably the butane I will have reduced confidence in these lighters now. Maybe back to a good old reliable Blazer brand.

-Matt-


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I've also got a micro-torch that I use around the house. Very convenient. The local tobacco shops keep them out on the tables for the customers to use, too.

They can go for anywhere from $25 all the way up to $70. I got my in a steal-of-a-deal from famous-smokes.com. Their regular price for a 5-pack of Rocky Patel Vintage (big toro size) was 43.75 + shipping of 5.95 = 49.70). 

They had a "Rocky's Light 'Em Up" special. I got the 5 pack of stogies for 29.95 + $5.95 = 35.90 and they threw in the tabletop micro-torch lighter. Hell, the lighter alone was worth it!!  
It was a bit different than the picture above, in that it had more of a "pistol grip" on it, with soft rubber in the sides of the grip. (the control buttons appear to be exactly the same) 

It works great, and I don't have to fill it up very often, either. Saves the wear and tear on the expensive pocket lighter, too!!! I'd give it (and Famous-Smoke) a "TWO THUMBS UP"!!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Nely said:


> That is an awesome torch. I bet you could weld with it!


Yup. You can. I tried with mine! It only takes about 5 seconds to blow a hole in the side of a beer can the size of a dime!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep, I'm sticking with the trusty ole' Colibri Metro. Small and sleek and easily fits in my pocket. I am however considering getting one of the KGM Mega Pump lighters. Here, take a look.

http://www.vectorkgm.com/catalog/template.cfm?template=collectible/megapump.cfm


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

MoTheMan said:


> Had a neighbor who liked using this torch to light his cigars. Intense, big, hot torch flame. Works like a charm.
> 
> Would be great to have a couple of 'em handy at the herfs.
> If we get a group buy going, I'm in for one or two!! :w


Hey Mo!

Next time you are at Kelly's or Marc's or my place, ask to see the Harbor Freight version that we have. Harbor Freight has them in a bright orange plastic version. When they are on sale they go for $9.99.

Catch you later!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I beat lighters to death. I don't know why, I am trying to be gentle with them. Started out with the 3 flame adjustible. Torch, green torch and regular. Broke that. Got another one, this time in gun-metal... Broke that one. Then I moved to the one torch light up. Broke that. 
My wife was in the shop with me last night and asked what I wanted for Valentines Day. Pointed out a nice Vector twin torch. The person at the shop told her he won't sell it too her. Just a waste of money as I will break it.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

LOLOL!

I broke a LOT of expensive Colibri Quantum lighters before I gave up on the brand. Most of the newer ones now lack the delicate platinum coil that always broke on the ones I used to have. Their inexpensive Firebird line also seems more durable.

I gave away a Blazer PB 207 to a friend who liked it a lot. 

I purchased a Volcano lighter after that and it lasted at least 5 years before I broke it. They are very hard to find now..


I am hoping my 2 inexpensive torch lighters aren't broken, however I think I will probably get some more cheapy Nibos if they are kaput.
(Nibo Space 6, $8 - $10 internet)
(Vector Stratos, ~$20 retail )

I will soon have a nice Vector KGM Emporer lighter thanks to FunkiPorcini's participation in a Newbie Sampler trade.
(Vector Emporer, $40 @ bargain humidors)

I have a real lighter obsession!
-Matt-


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I need you to talk to my shop Txmatt and tell them it is ok for me to keep shopping.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Funnymantrip said:


> I need you to talk to my shop Txmatt and tell them it is ok for me to keep shopping.


The wonderful part about anonymous internet shopping!!! :r

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I found the Torch at Harbor Freight Tools that Barrythevic was talking about. Its $10 on their web site, didn't look into shipping though. The only "minus" about this one is that it hits _only_ 2000 degrees F instead of the 2500 degrees F that the Roburn does. I doubt the extra 500 degrees are necessary when lighting flammable things like cigars. _ (I suppose it may be useful when attempting to spark up an E.L.)_ :r










-Matt-


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

txmatt said:


> I found the Torch at Harbor Freight Tools that Barrythevic was talking about. Its $10 on their web site, didn't look into shipping though. The only "minus" about this one is that it hits _only_ 2000 degrees F instead of the 2500 degrees F that the Roburn does. I doubt the extra 500 degrees are necessary when lighting flammable things like cigars. _ (I suppose it may be useful when attempting to spark up an E.L.)_ :r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this same torch(from Harbor Freight), I find it is also usefull for lighting candles, and especially my grill. I like ot use the match light briquettes, and BABY I can get almost the entire top layer lit without burning my hand, it lights them so fast!!!


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

So whats the call on the group buy? I'm down and I'm certain I could get one or two from my group to go in.


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Somehow my can of Vector butane has gone bad, or there isn't enough left to get me a good fill. At least that is what I _hope_ the situation is. When I was trying to light a cigar today I pulled out my Vector Stratos lighter, and it sputtered out after I had finished toasting the foot of my cigar.
> 
> I ran inside and upstairs to grab my Nibo Space 6 triple torch. I tested it and recalled it had run out of fuel. So I purged both lighters and filled them, waited 5 minutes for the butane to reach room temp again. Each lighter would flame up but go out immediately after ignition. I went down to the office to get a can of compressed air and blew the jets clean. (The jets should not be clogging using the triple refined butane). Same result upon ignition. * UGH!*
> 
> ...


There is a cigar store near my house that sells a torch like that with a Rocky Patel logo on it. Looks exactly like a creme brulee torch.


----------

